# If it Ain't Broke Don't Fix It !!



## martin1950 (Jan 10, 2020)

How many time have ya heard that? Seems to be one of my wife's favorite sayings. For about 15 years I've ben doing my cheeses in my CharGriller COS. Thought I'd try it in my PB820D. Took several minutes to work it out, but I think I'm on the right track. It will be a month or so before I know if it worked. Pictures should explain it better than my typing. Smoking for two hrs over Apple while I'm prepping the house for the 3" of rain and wind we are schedule to get tonite.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Man that cheese looks good. I think you will be happy with the results. If not I'll shoot you my address and you can send them to me to try out for ya! Good luck with the storms. They are supposed to roll through here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 10, 2020)

Martin Moore


 Well I pulled them off after two hours, nice color and the aroma has filled the whole house. Probably should have pulled the rain cap for freer flow of the smoke. I'll let'm set for a while before I seal-n-freeze. Month from now I'll know.
Edit or delete this


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that cheese looks good. I think you will be happy with the results. If not I'll shoot you my address and you can send them to me.



I'm still laughing. I'm thinking a couple blocks of cheese in a plain brown box might make the USPS think someone is shipping some "Angry Play Doh", if ya know what I mean?


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't know what you broke, but the repair seems to be working just fine.

I think you will be happy with the resurls.  The hardest part is the waiting.

John


----------



## JJS (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks good from here! I’m planning on smoking some tomorrow after the 3” of rain but during the 12” of snow we are supposed to get up here


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 10, 2020)

martin1950 said:


> I'm still laughing. I'm thinking a couple blocks of cheese in a plain brown box might make the USPS think someone is shipping some "Angry Play Doh", if ya know what I mean?



Lol yeah that might be a problem


----------



## old grisly (Feb 27, 2020)

I am new to cold smoking but have some experience in hot smoking and jerky. I want to smoke cheese and think I have it figured out except for how long to rest the cheese after smoking and before vac sealing? 

And thanks, any help will be greatly appreciated by me.

Pat


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 27, 2020)

Everyone does it different. I'll let it sit on the counter for a couple of hours before I seal'em up. Some folk will let them rest in the frig over-night before sealing. I don't think any method is craved in stone.


----------

